# see me work!



## Jason (Sep 13, 2003)

software crapped out, no longer available


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 13, 2003)

Wow, Jason, I didn't know you looked like a blank Safari window. 

(really, post some times up when you're gonna have that thing running. )


----------



## Jason (Sep 13, 2003)

yeah well its over now


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 13, 2003)

Oh man, that's freaky! You were looking right AT ME


----------



## Jason (Sep 13, 2003)

i still am


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## Trip (Sep 13, 2003)

Nice goatee (or whatever it's called).


----------



## Jason (Sep 13, 2003)

thanks


----------



## brianleahy (Sep 13, 2003)

Anyone else get a weird, half dark monochrome pic like the attached?


----------



## Trip (Sep 13, 2003)

Yea I was getting that too. I just thought it was an effect he added for fun.


----------



## Jason (Sep 13, 2003)

it was

check it out now 

http://www.jasonharbourdesign.com/not_normal.jpg


----------



## MikeXpop (Sep 13, 2003)

Yeah, that's definately freaky ô.o


----------



## Arden (Sep 13, 2003)

Jason, at least grow a little hair!


----------



## Jason (Sep 13, 2003)

there is a little hair, the cams resolution just doesnt pick it up 

ass.


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 13, 2003)

Hey, nice hat! And why the glasses now?


----------



## Jason (Sep 13, 2003)

the better to see with my dear


----------



## edX (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jason _
> *there is a little hair....*




yea, very little hair. 

smiegel


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 14, 2003)

Drop your pants.. ~


----------



## Arden (Sep 14, 2003)

Yes, because when you filter the video to, essentially, monochrome, your peach fuzz is extremely visible.

Ass.


----------



## Trip (Sep 14, 2003)

Hey now arden! Watch your mouth! 

I dunno, he looks like one of those hardcore super-actors you see in the background of movies like "You've Got Mail".


----------



## Jason (Sep 14, 2003)

yeah man! watch it, that word is copyrighted to me here at this forum


----------



## mr. k (Sep 14, 2003)

You never work!  Geez Jason!  Get back to work!
Why don't I ever see you on the webcam?


----------



## Androo (Sep 14, 2003)

lol its showing a weird animation now!


----------



## mr. k (Sep 14, 2003)

Now I get a couldn't open the page after 60 seconds error :^(
Maybe he filters out my ip!


----------



## Arden (Sep 15, 2003)

Jason, you look like you belong in Metallica or Korn or something.


----------



## mr. k (Sep 15, 2003)

ha that sucks, "software lamed out, doesn't work."
Something close to what jason now says at the beginning of the thread, just so people coming here see it.


----------



## Arden (Sep 15, 2003)

Apparently it's working again.


----------



## Jason (Sep 16, 2003)

or not


----------

